# Ambience/Music for a 'Haunted Mansion'?



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

*Try this!*

I think i have what you need.
You can check out a bunch of choices and samples on my site.

http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

poison said:


> I think i have what you need.
> You can check out a bunch of choices and samples on my site.
> 
> http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8


Adam,

You have quite a nice selection there of audio! Well done.


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks 
I actually have that CD already, but I just felt it wasn't subtle enough for a victorian-ish party. I may end up using it anyway.


----------



## sacolton (Aug 30, 2010)

Midnight Syndicate might work for you. Their 13TH HOUR album is quite good ... actually, all their stuff is perfect for any Halloween party.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Verne langdon's "the phantom of the organ/the Vampyres of the harpsichord, very eerie ,creepy.There are organ & some are Harpsichord. The harpsichord tracks are victorian-ish
Amazon.com: The Phantom of the Organ/Vampyre of the Harpsichord: Phantom Of The Organ: MP3 Downloads

Nox Arcana also !


----------



## sacolton (Aug 30, 2010)

Full album here:

http://www.4shared.com/file/ilm5lWKb/Verne_Langdon_-_The_Phantom_of.htm


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks, guys! I think I'm going to go with the legend of Sleepy Hollow soundtrack and The Phantom of the Organ/Vampyre of the Harpsichord!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Look into Jill Tracy's "Into the Land of Phantoms", a soundtrack she did for the old silent film Nosferatu. It is very old-timey and spooky. Lots of piano and cello, some percussion. Philip Glass's score for 1931's Dracula is also "spooky castle" sounding. Both albums a more minimalistic than Sleepy Hollow's full-blown orchestral score.


----------



## Toymaker (Sep 30, 2009)

I like Nox Arcana for general overall haunt music.


----------

